# 5050 LED Strip Lights - Extend cable between controler and strip light



## antjaw25 (Dec 25, 2015)

Hi,
I have the SUPERNIGHT (TM) 5M 16.4ft 5050 RGB 150led Waterproof Dream Beautiful Colors 6803 IC LED Strip Light (SKU:EBT073) and I am controlling it with the SUPERNIGHT (TM) 6803 RF Controller 133 Change for Dream Beautiful Colors Chasing 5050 RGB LED Strip (SKU:EBT074).
The controller comes with a cable that connects the light strip to the controller and it is around 8 inches long. I need a longer run between the controller and the light strip, so I purchased the SUPERNIGHT 10M 4-pin RGB LED Strip Extension Cable Line Cord for 5050 3528 5630 Flexible RGB LED Strip (SKU:EBT502) 
The problem is the lights wont work when I have the extension cable in line. They are just dim or they are full bright on one color and the controller does nothing to change them. I have plugged in a power source (12 volts – 6 amps) into both the controller and the light strip itself and I get the same results.

I managed to get it working as designed once I shortened the extension cable to 4 feet or less. Any more than 4 feet, and the lights/controller cease to function. I have tried this with multiple controllers and light strips with the same results so I have ruled out faulty equipment.


does anyone know how to make the system work with a cable between the controller and strip that is longer than 4 feet? I need the run to be between 10-15 feet.


Thanks!!


----------



## CoveAxe (Dec 27, 2015)

Sounds like you are getting too big of a voltage drop over the length of the cable. Short of building some kind of amplifier/buffer board, there isn't much you can do about it.


----------



## Str8stroke (Dec 27, 2015)

Pretty sure that may be only a 1 amp power supply. Some of the kits come with 500mA. That is even worse. Look around your house for a 12 volt, 2 amp or greater power supply. Look at all your wall warts, or something like that old printer in the closet. You can get away with 14 volts and 2 amps. Search around, that is what I did. I have the same lights and run a old printer power supply that is around 13 volts and 3 amps. I found it and rigged it to the controller. It runs 20 plus feet of these same lights and 5 foot extension. It is plenty bright. 

This is assuming all of your connections are good. I soldered all of mine. Took a while, but worth it.


----------

